# Place your bets



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The river is looking pretty good with this little rain here. 
I am of the mind that the white bass will take this cue and head north in big numbers, this rain is right on time.

Back to the river, there is only a low stream flow at Crockett right now and just above, but rain is falling now with more to come.
There are two gates open for a discharge of 2000 cfs presently.

Rain is predicted here for today, a little chance for tomorrow and a good chance next week end.
About the same for Dallas.

So they are going to open a gate some time soon. IMHO.
Because they had three gates open for a few days recently as the lake has been a little high, not a lot but significant.
The 3 gates stayed open for a few days and it just kept up with the flow in and the lake did not fall much.
Then they cut it back to two gates after it came down a few inches and it has been that flow for a few days.
Rain is coming here and Dallas, so it will push the lake back up and they will increase the flow soon.

The correct bet on when that happens, will get you a two person free blue cat fish drifting trip to be taken before March 1st.

So the correct time and day of the next increase, determined by my observation of the TRA website wins.
Submissions must be by reply to this thread and will be limited to the next 50 replies.
I included some cat fish pictures from recent trips and last years winner, Russell, with his big cat.

If they don't increase the flow within a week from today, I will reset the clock for the next rise.

:walkingsm


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm game... Thursday, Dec.1st @ 8:30 a.m. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It seems it rained for a year and a half straight from way up stream. But now, we could use some. I would like really big local rains to help wash out the mouth of feeder creeks that hit the Trinity. There was such a large flow from the DFW area for so long that a lot of sand was deposited in bad places.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Friday the 2nd at 830am !!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thursday 11/1 12:30PM


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Dec 3
8:30 am


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Dec. 1st
10am


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Dec 2 @12:30pm


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

12/2 1pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

12/2 @ 8:00 am.


----------



## Fishnoob (Apr 27, 2014)

12/2 @ 4pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Dec 1 - 9am


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Dec 1 @ 1030 am


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Wednesday Nov 30 @ 2:00 pm.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Tuesday Nov 30 10 am


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Oops, brainfart,wed Nov 30 10.am


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Alright, got everybody who placed bets so far written in.
I went and got some bait below the dam from the ramp just a while ago, and if the wind drops this evening I may go look for big Mo!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Dec 3, 8 AM


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

December 5 8am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

12/1 12:30PM might have a better chance!! Getting to old to type I guess!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

36 replies left, get em while they are hot!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Saturday the 3rd 9 am


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

12-2 @ 1:30pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

12/2/16
3pm


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

12-2-16 friday 6:30am


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got the latest entries covered, keep em coming.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

9:00 a.m. December 3

richg99


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I know NOTHING about the Livingston dam and when it discharges, etc. 

I spend Summers in TN. The TVA has an extensive website. It shows data for dozens of dams. It shows prior day(s) data, going back for two or three days at the minimum. It also shows the expected changes in dam flows going forward a day or two. 

We use the data to decide whether or not to wade fish the Caney Fork TN river. She rises about five feet in an hour or two when they open some of the generators. 

Just wondered if any such data is available here? The Interactive map didn't seem to give me any of that type of data. thanks, just learning...richg99


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

12/2/2016 @ 5pm


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

12/2/16 at 4 pm! Mr. Loy I can't wait to go fishing! LOL


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Dang it just saw where fish noob has already guessed that time so I will guess 12/2/16 at 1:30pm just to pot lick Ducktracker a little


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Dang it Lill Mac has 1:30 so put me down for 12/2/16 at 1:15 pm and I will pot lick him and Ducktracker LOL sorry for the repeat replies


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Dec 3rd @ 12 pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Alright got you guys logged in.
Richg99 the data here is much more read and interpret on your own.
The gauges have not gone up much at all with this cotton shower we got today so a reset might happen.
You never know ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

12/7/16 8:00 am


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Open gates*

11-30-2016 at 3pm


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

December 2nd 9:30AM
Tight lines!!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Dec 5 at 1:00 PM


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got you folks logged in and thanks to all for participating.
It's good fun, and I really like to see who wins and enjoy talking them out.

I do have a plan if the gate does not open, which is looking like the most likely out come. I think the game dictates what a thinking player would guess.

I took 2cool legend WhiteBassFisher himself out today to catch cat fish.
Never thought I would see the day, lol!
We had a great time and despite a slow bite caught four very nice blue cats.
Donald caught the biggest a 19# fat one, and he caught another around 15.5#s and I caught two one about twelve pounds and one 6 pounds.
We kept the three smaller ones and CPRed the big one. Most were caught in 37 FOW with cut carp.
It was a good day to spend lazy fishing and we had to use the tolling motor after the early wind died down, we did get two of the fish doing so.
The three box fish made two gallons of fillets.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a good thing y'all kept it quiet about you going out or the media would of been all over it! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job as always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The way your fisherman is holding this one is a good way to do it for pictures I think.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah that cat fish made a nice picture with that pose, I believe it was around 40 pounds!
I can tell Donald was not sure how to hold that cat, he wound up hugging it, lol!
Today was a little faster action. I baited up for box fish and caught 7 good ones to 15 pounds before coming it.

If the TRA does not open a gate before the week is up, then all of the times will be put in a hopper and I will draw the winner from the chosen times.
As it is now only those guesses for after Saturday stand a chance.
So if no gates open then everyone is back in the running.


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

Monday Dec 5th at 9:45


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

luckyD said:


> Monday Dec 5th at 9:45


AM or PM?


----------



## rholstein54833 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dec. 6 9:40 am


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I count thirty guesses, most of which are going to bite it soon, or already have.
The way I see it there are four contenders, and twenty replies left.
Those who have guessed and lost, or about to, are out of the running.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

After my December 3 choice expires, can I post another one (if space is available?)

I presume you cannot have more than one guess at any one time...

richg99


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

richg99 said:


> I know NOTHING about the Livingston dam and when it discharges, etc.
> 
> I spend Summers in TN. The TVA has an extensive website. It shows data for dozens of dams. It shows prior day(s) data, going back for two or three days at the minimum. It also shows the expected changes in dam flows going forward a day or two.
> 
> ...


Rich, I like this to help keep track of the Lake Livingston watershed:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=flow
Often times as you cross a bridge, you may see an antenna looking thing and instrumentation .... it is for the above.

The above is for stream flow, and below is for lake levels:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=lake&group_key=basin_cd

*ShadSlinger* may use a different source of information to determine the contest winner, I don't know. 
I like this source because it is updated automatically by computer and shows history. You can basically watch a "wall" of water move downstream from the DFW area into our lake. And you can sometimes get an idea of local rains by looking at gauges on feeder creeks.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunday Dec 4 2:00 pm


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't think SS will have to reset the clock, something will happen before his week long contest is over:


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

It would not hurt my feelings if they opened up four or five gates for awhile. That's not enough to cause serious flooding and it sure makes for some good fishing.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Dec 6th 12 noon

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

12/6 11:00 am


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I see it's raining there as well as up here in Fort Worth. Maybe enough to open a gate soon.
16 guesses left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

AM

Thinking they have to have a cup or coffee or two first


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LuckyD I think your correct about that coffee, I sure need one before functioning.
Lots of rain falling, over an inch and quarter so far according to BBJim's gauge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

1PM today, Saturday the 3rd
Seems like guessing this late is cheating though.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Dec 5 2PM


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

December 7th 9am


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel time no second guesses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Reel time no second guesses
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


REALLY, Reel Time! LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Dec 3rd @ 12 pm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have a winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> REALLY, Reel Time! LOL





shadslinger said:


> Reel time no second guesses
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Donald did it!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

On no hanging chad and controversy regarding winner!!!
I worked it with Donald and he can go anytime with me so he conceded win to Ken. That's the 2cool attitude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Reel time no second guesses
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Pet Spoon said:


> REALLY, Reel Time! LOL





Reel Time said:


> Donald did it!


Hey now!!!
I only made one guess, but I guessed too late.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Hey now!!!
> I only made one guess, but I guessed too late.


Details, details ....... yawn.

j/k


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow for real Loy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You are the winner Ken!
I'll be out of town a few more days, so make plans when you want to go and bring a friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Loy for doing this it is always fun. Congrats Ken, you will enjoy the schooling from a great guide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats Ken on winning!
You will have a good time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats Ken! 
You nailed the time from 5 days before it happened!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So Loy, the monster in the first 2 pics of your OP are from the trip you gave away last year?

And look at picture # 5! Those 2 kids won't look at the camera, they are keeping their eyes on that monster! (A "Geez that thing is as big as me" look)


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job, Ken. You'll have a great drifting trip!
Congratulations!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats Ken you will definitely enjoy. Loy is a great guide & very informative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations, Ken. I only missed by a few hours, HO HO....

Incidentally, Can I be your friend? Ha Ha

regards, richg99


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher did some great investigative work for me while I'm up in Fort Worth helping my mom out. TRA open up the gates at 11:00 am yesterday.
Making Ken the winner.
Good job Ken and I'm looking forward to our trip.

Wow just checked TRA and it's rolling now, 17000cfs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I thought it was closest without going over?? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> Whitebassfisher did some great investigative work for me while I'm up in Fort Worth helping my mom out. TRA open up the gates at 11:00 am yesterday.
> Making Ken the winner.
> Good job Ken and I'm looking forward to our trip.
> 
> ...


Thank you Loy for putting up these kind of event and making it interesting. I always wonder and wanted to learn how to drift for those big catfish. I am looking forward to learning from you and be on the mighty red fin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We will have some fun and you can learn how it's done.
I'm looking forward to it.
Send me a message when you have a date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

